# Just a hobby



## SDB777

But it's a fun hobby! Being the first to see inside of a log is just about the coolest thing anyone could possibly witness(we aren't including a son being born, or a daughter getting married).

Some of the local hardwoods around here can have some amazing color, mineral stains, and spalting happening! Here's a few shots from the backyard sawyer!!!

A crotchy chunk of Wild Black Cherry:




Some of the natural edge flitches:






How about a piece of Pignut Hickory(I brought this home 1.7yrs ago and left the bugs go to work on it):




Does it fit?




Yup, just had to peel the bark and give her a little twist(used a cant hook and some muscle-this mill is all manual!




Some of the boards I got from this piece:






And you can't forget the Eastern Red Cedar!




Close-up of one of 'em:






FYI....I load these logs by hand onto the trailer using a set of beams(Sweetgum I believe), and tow strap, and a maasdam puller. It ain't easy to do sometimes, but it works! I have put a 35" diameter piece of Pignut Hickory that was 8'6" in length over that rail.....that ain't too light-weight!





I'll try to post more photo's in this topic from time-to-time. Most of the timber I cut is visually mind blowing, and if anyone is ever in the area(I'd call first) feel free to stop by!




Scott (ignoring a piece of timber during spalting is hard to do) B


----------



## Mike Jones

Beauteous Boards, nice photography....sweet set-up with the mill...too much fun! Just a hobby! Just a HOBBY? (I am envious)


----------



## cabomhn

Some of those middle boards from the hickory are really phenomenal looking. Looks like a fun hobby!


----------



## ripjack13

WOWZERZ!! That is just some crazy beautiful wood you have. I said it before and I'll say it again..I can look at this all day ...it never gets boring. Each piece is always different. 
Thank you for sharing "your hobby" with us!


----------



## SDB777

I get that all the time. But it is a 'hobby', I have a job and it's no fun(well it's four days a week, 10hrs a day).

It just happens to be a hobby that hasn't cost me anything out-of-pocket. The more I cut, the better the deals I give and the cheaper the timber becomes...never ending cycle. USPS people don't seem to mind me supporting them....and the neighbors can hardly hear the mill running(it's pretty quiet, at least compared to the lawnmower). Now if I'm running the 96cc Jonesred chainsaw milling set-up on the 'big stuff'...they aren't too happy.


I'll try to post a few video's(one has my neighbor running a weedwhacker in it that is a little louder then the mill) later.






Scott (work=yuck, hobby=fun) B


----------



## Mizer

Nice mill! I bet that hickory was pretty hard.


----------



## phinds

Cool stuff, thanks for posting


----------



## David Van Asperen

Love your wood and what a wonderful hobby. I do a small amount of chainsaw milling and it a ton of work but 2 tons of fun.
Dave


----------



## HomeBody

Nice wood, and a nice new mill. Having this to do 3 days a week helps keep your mind off the 4 days a week working. I have a CSM but your mill sure looks like fun. Gary


----------



## SDB777

I still have a chainsaw mill, just don't use it much unless the timber is really huge(or I want to leave the mess in the woods). I like this option a lot, considering the amount of bark and 'crud' that comes off one log.... I need to have a monthly 'burn party' just to keep the bark waste under control(and yes, I've tried turning some as pen blanks...it works but is a PITA to do).

The chainsaw(s) I use for milling are the Jonesred 2094 or my Stihl 064, wearing a 32" and a 36" bar(respectively), and the milling 'attachment' is the Alaskan Mini Mill(the one that clamps to the bar near the saw only).
I figure if I have a chunk of timber that big, I'll need to 'break it down' to manageable sizes anyway. Then I can bring those 'pieces' back and flop them on the bunk of the Woodmizer to get them to the actual sizes I need(or sell the big chunks for table tops or whatnot).



I did say I'd show some 'log loading' photo's....these are old, but I figured they should show what some muscle power can accomplish!

This is roughly where I need to park the trailer next to the log:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1589.jpg

I had forgot my 'ramps' so I used what was laying around, and the rigging is all hooked up:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1593.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1595.jpg


And almost in:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1601.jpg


And BANG! She's in there!
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1602.jpg


The tow strap was rated for 10K, and I'm using rope that is rated for 7.5K. Don't worry, those improvised ramps have been replaced with some Sweetgum 8x5 inch chunks that are 4' long.....much better! My cant hook handle didn't like the 'stress' of a 2800lb log.



This was probably more then a little 14' utility trailer was rated for? She has a slight 'bow in the frame' now. Figures up with the wood calculator app at 6850lbs there:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1603.jpg

These are the logs from one tree that were brought home 1.7yrs ago(wow, I'm thinner in this photo!):
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/100_1604.jpg



I think I'll be milling tomorrow, today is groceries and run around town day! It never gets simple, does it?






Scott (more to do then a gopher) B


----------



## Kevin

Parbuckling is a necessity without equipment - otherwise you got to either buck and mill shorts or buy a loader. How are you getting the logs out at the mill? Yes that trailer is taxed to the max! But hey whatever it takes - because our hobby is serious business!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'd say your cant hook passed the test.


----------



## SDB777

Kevin said:


> Parbuckling is a necessity without equipment - otherwise you got to either buck and mill shorts or buy a loader. How are you getting the logs out at the mill? Yes that trailer is taxed to the max! But hey whatever it takes - because our hobby is serious business!




I have a piece of steel in the ground about 4' deep, and I chain the log to it and drive out(yes, I haven't forgot to take the ramp off). Or sometimes I just toss the smaller logs back over the side.





woodtickgreg said:


> I'd say your cant hook passed the test.





It actually has a bow in it now. At least it didn't break!






Scott (I'd love to have an FEL) B


----------



## SDB777




----------



## DKMD

Love the video, Scott. I've never seen a mill in action, but this just reinforces my desire to get one.


----------



## SDB777

DKMD said:


> Love the video, Scott. I've never seen a mill in action, but this just reinforces my desire to get one.



I usually have Friday, Saturday and Sunday off from the 'job', if your ever in the area....just saying come with and empty truck bed(cause I like to give away wood)! Not only will you actually see it working, you can help





Scott (milling spalted Hickory today, and maybe some Eastern Red) B


----------



## SDB777

Today was awesome, at least until it got too warm for me. Ever notice how the heat just sneaks up on ya? One minute everything is going okay, and the next you can find any more breeze and shade! 

I gave up when it got to 95*F/46% humidity....or the sissy thing(heat index) got to 104*F 
Honestly, lunch was ready, and I was really hungry...so I figured it was as good a time as any. Never been known to be the sharpest stick in the pile...and I would have just stayed outside cutting until someone found me passed out from heat exhaustion(my wife knew I was hot and made some hamburger helper-and I'm a sucker for that stuff)!


It's going to take the rest of the day to upload the video into YouTube, so you'll just have to look at a few snapshots of some Pignut Hickory. The thinner looking sticks will be cut down to 4x4(they are at a rough cut of 1-1/8" thickness already), and I'll probably list them here as turkey pot call blanks?

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0556_zps37ab5e6d.jpg


I like to stand them vertically over thebench to drain the water(I have to wash off the drip mix from the mill to keep from staining the timber). Besides, I'm cutting them down in the tomorrow morning....they won't move before then.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0557_zps6eca546e.jpg


Just a different angle...

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0558_zps558100a7.jpg

The backside... Dang, I got wood drying everywhere. Maybe someone should clean this up?



Had a big, thick, top-cap come off the log that was borderline for all but some bowl blanks. So I decided to get them cut down to 7x7 and varying thickness(a natural edge, without the bark). These will sit in the shed until tomorrow morning, and then get moved into the garage/shop..

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0560_zps781ac0e4.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0561_zpscb334d7b.jpg


And some more of the 4" wide by 1-1/8" thickness cleaned off, sitting on the mill....yup, that's a 8-3/4"sq x 8'length beam, or maybe some more bowl blanks later on? Don't know yet?? And beside that piece, there is a chunk of timber that is 2-1/2" thick. It's going to be chopped up into 2-1/2 cubes(thinking Christmas ornament blanks)?

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0559_zps8ce5406c.jpg


Anyway...thanks for looking. And the answer to the unasked question.....yup I made some more pen blanks today!







Scott (wearing the floppy hat and sweating Gatorade) B


----------



## woodtickgreg

SDB777 said:


> so you'll just have to look at a few snapshots of some Pignut Hickory.
> 
> I like to stand them vertically over thebench to drain the water(I have to wash off the drip mix from the mill to keep from staining the timber


I don't know what pig nut hickory is but I sure like the sound of it, sounds gnarly.
As far as the drip mix, can't you just run water? or water with a little dish soap? I don't really know as I don't have a band mill, just seems like a lot of work washing down all the wood. I chainsaw mill and just sweep my boards off. :dunno:


----------



## SDB777

woodtickgreg said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you'll just have to look at a few snapshots of some Pignut Hickory.
> 
> I like to stand them vertically over the bench to drain the water(I have to wash off the drip mix from the mill to keep from staining the timber
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what pig nut hickory is but I sure like the sound of it, sounds gnarly.
> As far as the drip mix, can't you just run water? or water with a little dish soap? I don't really know as I don't have a band mill, just seems like a lot of work washing down all the wood. I chainsaw mill and just sweep my boards off. :dunno:
Click to expand...



Typically, the simple answer is yes, regular water without the PinSol works when milling hardwood. But I like to make sure the bands are being cleaned and well cooled while the mill is running. It increases the length of time that the bands remain sharp....and sharp is important. 

Bar oil, in quantity will stain timber....maybe not a lot, but maybe in that one spot you'll want to keep due to figuring, and then it'll be too late. I wash my flitches down no matter what as soon as I can....your mileage may vary.


Bands are lasting about 750-900bFt here, not sure what kind of footage amounts I'd get if I ran just water in the drip, but a few extra feet is worth it. It is bad enough I sometimes run the bands into 'stuff' inside the timbers(dirt, small stones, and rocks suck). 
BTW, bands cost $8 for me to have sharpened....takes them about 5 working days to be ready(I have 20 bands laying around here).




Pignut Hickory is just one of the common names given to this Hickory{ Carya glabra }
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pignut_Hickory 

Luckily, I had leaves and 'nuts' on the ground to make the ID on this timber. And yes, I'm seeing some 'gnarly' stuff in these pieces:rotflmao3:




Scott (only 335minutes remaining on upload) B


----------



## SDB777




----------



## woodtickgreg

Although these are long videos they show people that have not milled and are thinking of buying a mill what to expect from an entry level mill. 30 minutes to saw a log by yourself without a helper is pretty good in my opinion, especially on such a hard wood. It takes me far longer with a chainsaw mill, but like you I am a hobbyist and do this mostly for free wood and fun. I too have had to trim a knot or bump of a log when milling, just grab a small saw, trim, and keep going. But my chain on my mill stops when at idle (safety police, and I wear other gear too) I can't really think of anything I would rather do for fun than open up a log and mill it up, I never get bored with it. I wish I had the space for a band mill.


----------



## rhossack

Very nice setup ... and the wild black cherry is great looking.

I have a friend who set up Woodmizer in his shop and was running it on propane like his forklifts. That was short lived and he modified it and put a 30hp electric motor on it. Cuts through everything like butter.


----------



## SDB777

Much shorter, and it only took about 1.5hrs to load and get processed into YouTube!?!? Anyone else have these problems loading stuff, or is it just me?


Anyway...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SDB777

Did you ever have one of those moments(as your helping a fella load his flitches into the trailer) that you forgot to take photo's so other people could drool?

Well, it's happened again(you noticed I said again)!! Wednesday(6-26-13) I get a call while still at work, local fella that repairs furniture calls and tells me, "I just dropped four Eastern Red Cedar logs in your yard." That's right, when you have a sawmill and people know....well things get left in your yard!
I get home and find four logs, at least they were out back near the mill, and not laying in the front yard! I grabbed a cant hook and rolled them in place next the mill bunk. And since I get off work at 5:30PM and it takes me 40mins to get home....that's as far as I got. Until Friday morning(I work four days a week, with three day weekends)!!

Everything was cut into flat sawn wood measuring 4/4 and 5/4 in thickness. I call flat sawn as I lay the log on the bunk of the mill and cut passes until I get to the 'pith', and then flip it over and cut until I get to the last piece.
The smallest log measured right at 56Bft(Doyle scale), and the others were 118, 128, and 156Bft(10', 10'3", 8', 10'6" were the lengths). Everything was washed(Pine Sol and water drip needs to be removed to keep from staining) and stacked. I called the fella and told him it was finished!
He came by with cash in hand(plus a tip), and loaded them up before 5PM, he will sticker them at his shop for air drying and then use them to repair something he has laying around.


Four logs, flat sawn, and ready for customer took me right at 5.75hrs! Not the best, but it probably isn't the worst a completely manual mill has never done, as far as time is concerned!

Now the flitches....loaded with knots and curl, yup!!! Curly ERC, I can only guess the tree was a leaner! The logs were also so dry, there wasn't any bark on them, which pretty much left no sapwood.....just red-ish pink beauty!!!




I know....I'll try to remember the camera. It was 97*F though....and I was in the sun the whole time(cut a fella some slack for the heat)! I'll be cutting plenty of ERC soon anyway, it's what I'm going to use for beams and posts for my building over the mill! I'll bore everyone with enough Cedar soon!!!!







Scott (water hosed my hat plenty) B


----------



## David Van Asperen

Really enjoyed your video and pic. Sure wish that a band saw mill was in my near future, thanks for the glimpse at what is in store when I can make it happen. For now I would love to have access to your scrap pile, looks like you were tossing scroll saw blanks over there like just to make me drool.
Dave


----------



## SDB777

David Van Asperen said:


> Really enjoyed your video and pic. Sure wish that a band saw mill was in my near future, thanks for the glimpse at what is in store when I can make it happen. For now I would love to have access to your scrap pile, looks like you were tossing scroll saw blanks over there like just to make me drool.
> Dave



If your ever in the area, feel free to stop by and haul as much of my burn pile off as you'd like! I typically have a burn barrel smoking up the neighborhood three times a week(my 3-day weekend) trying to keep up with the amount of scrap! A lot of the stuff you see going into the pile goes for a reason....punky, rot, or even too much bark will get tossed. The moles love me though...there are enough creepy crawlies under that pile to feed a bunch of them(as can be seen if you walk around the backyard and step on the 'mounds').
I'm being serious, if y'all want something in the scrap pile, come and get it!!! I might throw in some good stuff for helping me with the pile








I'll be cutting two 20" chunks of White Oak{Quercus alba} today, and 1 smaller chunk of Eastern Red Cedar{Juniperus virginiana} for the same guy! He still is wanting flat sawn, but this time he wanted to go thicker on half of it(book matched 2" thickness for table tops), everything else 4/4
Hope he brings his helper again....those chunks are going to be heavy! Each log is right at 9 foot in length....yes, I'm still moving them with nothing but a cant hook and ramps(and some muscle)!! Pictures will be coming, promise!






Scott (camera in hand) B


----------



## David Van Asperen

Thanks for the kind and generous offer. I do not currently have plans to be in your area but you never know. I really enjoyed watching your video to see how it is really done ( not a sales promo video).Looking for a mill in very good condition somewhat near me the will be looking for the funds for it.
thanks again 
Dave


----------



## SDB777

As promised.....The camera was nearby!

Decided to get right to it, so I only took 15 photo's! They all can be seen in my flickr account(SDB777), so feel free to go look, because I am not going to put them all here(although there are some nice photo's of some really nice timber)!


This is the resulting pile of a 131Bft of White Oak{_Quercus alba_}. The fella wanted to be able to make some tables(book matched), so he requested some 8/4 along with the standard 4/4 that I generally cut for him.




(The dark spots are the result of a green-ish White Oak log sitting on my steel bunk, it turns it black in a split second. And yes, it'll sand out....it's not very deep.)



Got the next log rolled up and ready to go! The yield is supposed to be about 105Bft from this one, but there was a lot of rot around the outside....not thinking it came to the great stack it should have.











The bookmatched piece from the above log.







The next log was a simple Eastern Red Cedar{_Juniperus virginiana_}, and the Doyle scale said it was only going to come to about 14Bft.....but a pretty 14 it made!







Finally a 'group shot' of all the mess and the smoking burn barrel!







Too much excitement for me for one day. Time to get the grille going and put those ribeye's I've had marinading all morning in my stomach! Maybe some nice corn to go with it....and of course, a tasty beverage.







Scott (still, just a hobby) B


----------



## woodtickgreg

How awesome is that? Not bad for a days work, and having some fun to I bet. Nice stack of lumber. That ceder is just too pretty. I have seen oak logs rot like that, the outside sap wood rots off and the inside is still good.


----------



## nx95240

woodtickgreg said:


> How awesome is that? Not bad for a days work, and having some fun to I bet. Nice stack of lumber. That ceder is just too pretty. I have seen oak logs rot like that, the outside sap wood rots off and the inside is still good.



kept the pic coming all ways like looking what you post,


----------



## SDB777

Not sure how much 'fun' I had? Seems the older a fella gets, the less he likes picking up 8/4 White Oak of this length and width!!!


I'll keep posting photo's to this topic....it'll be easier then digging all over the forum for each different species or something weird. Kind of like a running "What I did today thing"....and I'll try to get some photo's of the harvesting and such too. Just to break things up a little.





Scott (feeling old today) B


----------



## SDB777

This past Tuesday, I happened to be washing up at the kitchen sink and looked out the window. Something just didn't seem the same.....called the wife over and asked her if someone had called her to drop off logs in the backyard. That's right, while I was at the 'real job', and someone came by and dropped off three(3) very large chunks of White Oak{Quercus alba}!!(Guestimator figured up 4,275-ish pounds)



I called the only fella that I could think of the next day and asked if he had done it. Of course....he just forgot to call with the 'cut list'. I figured up the board footage using the Doyle scale and got to cutting 4/4 flatsawn flitches for him.
I always ask, and this time was no different..."Is there any metal that I need to know about in these logs? If there is, you will be responsible for the extra $15 charge per band." Needless to say, he said, "Nothing in 'em!".... We'll get that that in a moment further down the post here.



Enough of the 'lead up', what y'all came to look at....milling and wood Lady Gaga photos!!!


Here's some figure shots!

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0599_zps940c8a29.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0601_zps8af4b51f.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0602_zpsb44bd19c.jpg




The stack is starting!

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0605_zps4c43f5d0.jpg



Is it gonna fit?

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0608_zps7e79263b.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0607_zpsd25b8e5e.jpg



Yup, and here are some of those, "Nothing in 'em!" bullets, don't worry...I found the nail used to hold the target up too(think it got pushed into the log with a close range 'birdshot blast'). BTW, I only had maybe 20Bft on this new blade, and I continued using the same band in the log(wasn't going to 'kill another' in it!

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0611_zpsf80bc028.jpg


The stack continues to grow!

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0612_zpsed72bb9b.jpg



Wow! Almost done.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0614_zps60b46ad2.jpg








Anyway, figured I just add to the topic some, going to take it easy today. Heading out shortly to go cut down some Eastern Red Cedar trees in Beebe! I'll just cut and roll the logs and stack some limbs and such for later burning. Maybe I'll get to have some fun with chainsaw after all this weekend(they miss me).






Thanks for looking, and any comments are always welcomed!!










Scott (ain't oo old) B


----------



## woodtickgreg

Only comment is thanks for posting the pics, fun to look at, I always enjoy milling photos. I have hit bullets too. A friend has a cheap metal detector that he got in trade for a job he did, we have used it when milling. After hitting 3 nails in different spots in a elm log we tried the detector, it went nuts on one end of the log, I just cut that end off and used it for the firewood pile. So instead of an 8' log it became a 6' log, still nice boards and didn't have to sharpen any more chains that day. I have been thinking of getting one of those metal detectors. I think if I had a band mill I definitely would.


----------



## SDB777

Being it's Sunday, I didn't want to 'drain the body' too much by cutting wood all afternoon(that and my wife would kill me for being gone all day). So I loaded the truck up early this morning and took a drive to the 'spot'.

Started the chainsaw at about 7:20am!


Figured I'd work in this general area today, but I camera is easier to work on then these Eastern Red Cedars! Yup, I got camera happy! But photo's are fun, and eventually I will get these all trimmed and ready for dropping. No sense in dropping them today, I didn't bring the trailer and I certainly don't have my 'footings poured' for the posts and beams I will use these for.


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/IMG_0616_zpsc7cb1206.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/IMG_0617_zpsff479af2.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/IMG_0620_zps4e1fcf49.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/IMG_0622_zps1481c51f.jpg





Anyway, it was pretty nice early this morning, but I think it warmed up much quicker then the forecast was calling for? I left for the house at about 11:00am and it was 90*F with 55% humidity....


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/IMG_0619_zpsdcb6788f.jpg



This is what I finished up with, just the first two side-by-side trees and then I got a pretty good start on this weird looking thing. And the burn pile is growing-bet it'll burn pretty hot when the fella puts a match to it!

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/IMG_0621_zps8b955aab.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/IMG_0623_zps4c97f382.jpg


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/Cutting%20trees/IMG_0624_zps006d32a2.jpg





All in all, a good day...only one tick and no chiggers found! Woohoo!!!!










Scott (porkloin and taters = yum) B


----------



## David Van Asperen

Thanks again for providing photos and info on the prep work involved in milling etc.
Dave


----------



## SDB777

David Van Asperen said:


> Thanks again for providing photos and info on the prep work involved in milling etc.
> Dave



If it weren't for the new refrigerator showing up this morning, I'd have already been out there making sweat and sawdust! But the LOML doesn't want a bunch of unknown people in the house without me here(can't blame her, but I could have 'armed her').

So maybe tomorrow, pending any other unknown "honey-do's" that arise?




Scott (gotta make some beams) B


----------



## SDB777

While making some posts/beams/braces, I decided it would be best not to waste the ERC flitches! And am I glad I didn't just 'whack' off a big old chunk and throw it in the burn pile!!! I also tried an 'experiment'....I cut a slice off the log that measured 1/4" thickness(I wanted to see if it would be consistent from side-to-side and from end-to-end~~~~~it was!)


Some eye candy from todays cutting!
These are some weird cut-offs that are 4/4 thickness, and I think I measured the widest spot right at 16"(the holes in the fence grid are 3x3 inches). Not really sure what the 'fate' of these pieces will be? Any ideas?
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Wood%20available/IMG_0355_zpsf6031186.jpg


Close-up of some wild flaming!
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Wood%20available/IMG_0360_zps9c1a07a8.jpg



Really close of a crotch, yes it's really purple toned(most ERC is when cut and immediately photo'd....it'll turn pink-ish overnight)!
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Wood%20available/IMG_0361_zps0a50920d.jpg




I only had time to get (1) 5x7 by 60" brace and (1) 6-1/2x8-1/2 by 92" post done today. I can't just let the grass grow(although, I really would like to sometimes.....neighbors wouldn't like it too much-and neither would the wife). 
Sidenote: The braces will later get cut to length, I can always reduce the size, but it's really hard to stretch out a chunk of wood!

So the stack is started!!! The roof post-n-beam structure is underway!!!





Scott (woodporn is cool) B


----------



## Sprung

Oh, my, those are some very good looking pieces of ERC! Wish I had access to that kind of wood and a way to mill it!


----------



## David Van Asperen

Sure looks like some pretty wood. Maybe a bench or two in there. Looking real hard at getting a mill but just short of fully being able to justify it, more on the line of want instead of need, but again that is how I ended up with most of my tools. Thanks for posting .
Dave


----------



## Kevin

David Van Asperen said:


> Sure looks like some pretty wood. Maybe a bench or two in there. Looking real hard at getting a mill but just short of fully being able to justify it, more on the line of want instead of need, but again that is how I ended up with most of my tools. Thanks for posting .
> Dave



You guys with reluctant wives are all thinking wrong. You don't buy it for you, you buy it for her. 

_"Honey, how many of your girlfriends have their own sawmill, their own personal sawyer to operate it, and their own custom woodworker with which to furnish their homes with expensive custom furniture?" _


----------



## justturnin

Kevin said:


> You guys with reluctant wives are all thinking wrong. You don't buy it for you, you buy it for her.
> 
> _"Honey, how many of your girlfriends have their own sawmill, their own personal sawyer to operate it, and their own custom woodworker with which to furnish their homes with expensive custom furniture?" _



You're twisted....... She just laughed at me :cray: :cray:


----------



## David Van Asperen

Kevin said:


> David Van Asperen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like some pretty wood. Maybe a bench or two in there. Looking real hard at getting a mill but just short of fully being able to justify it, more on the line of want instead of need, but again that is how I ended up with most of my tools. Thanks for posting .
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys with reluctant wives are all thinking wrong. You don't buy it for you, you buy it for her.
> 
> _"Honey, how many of your girlfriends have their own sawmill, their own personal sawyer to operate it, and their own custom woodworker with which to furnish their homes with expensive custom furniture?" _
Click to expand...


Now that is going to work for sure.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks a ton or should I say A cord?


----------



## Kevin

justturnin said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys with reluctant wives are all thinking wrong. You don't buy it for you, you buy it for her.
> 
> _"Honey, how many of your girlfriends have their own sawmill, their own personal sawyer to operate it, and their own custom woodworker with which to furnish their homes with expensive custom furniture?" _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're twisted....... She just laughed at me :cray: :cray:
Click to expand...


Buy the mill, paint it pink, have her name emblazoned on it, drag it home, case closed. What wife will argue with a man willing to do that. If she makes you sell it at least you'll know it's time for you to make it official: hand her the pants and take up knitting. :zing:

:kidw_truck_smiley:


----------



## SDB777

Did a little more cutting on the mill today. I am trying to take it easy on Sundays...got to work the next four days, so I don't want to be fighting myself to stay safe. So I cut a few pen blanks, a couple of thinner stock pieces for some RM bowl blanks, and the I ended up with these!

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Post-n-Beam/IMG_0650_zps65e07add.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Post-n-Beam/IMG_0649_zps2b0eec14.jpg




That's right! The stack is growing....although it is all rough cut for dimensions, I can always do the finishing cut when I find which piece will be used where. I can always cut some off, haven't found a way to put it back on yet! Don't worry, I haven't cut it all.




Scott (got a pile) B


----------



## ButchC

I also have never seen a mill in action. I'm mesmerized. I didn't even realize the video was 30 minutes long...found myself sitting in the same position at the end of the video as when I started.


----------



## SDB777

ButchC said:


> I also have never seen a mill in action. I'm mesmerized. I didn't even realize the video was 30 minutes long...found myself sitting in the same position at the end of the video as when I started.



Sorry about that....I was thinking I could stitch the videos together and have a complete(from beginning to end of a log). But things tend not to happen the way they are planned. So it's a two parter.


Appreciate you sitting all the way through it though!




Scott (I watch it too) B


----------

